# Bleeding/seeping rash



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Last night Dexi seemed really uncomfortable when I scratched/rubbed her neck. I noticed a couple "bumps" on her neck under her collar that when I touched them she winced in pain. I removed her collar and after a closer look noticed the bumps were bleeding or seeping. I shaved the area which turned out to be about 3x5" and there were several bleeding bumps. I washed the area and put some antibiotic ointment on it and started her on cephalaxin which I had from a similar bump on her leg a while back. This morning it looked much better. I left her home in the A/C for 4-5 hours and when I came home the patch I shaved looked good. I was rubbing her on the opposite side of her neck and she yelped and pulled away. Checked there and found a couple bumps that were seeping as well. I tried every vet in town and some out of town but they are all closed for the weekend. She is full of energy like always but I'm definitely concerned. Does anyone have any ideas what this is??
Def going to the vet 1st thing Monday morning.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you use an e collar or bark collar?


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Melissa Thom said:


> Do you use an e collar or bark collar?


I use an e-collar but have not had it on for over a week. Her everyday collar is leather. She had a bath a couple days ago.
No fleas, no recent flea/tick meds applied.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe from the bath?

Did you take the collar off for the bath, and dry her out really good, use new shampoo or something else maybe?

just tossing stuff out, no clue really...


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Jason Havens said:


> I use an e-collar but have not had it on for over a week. Her everyday collar is leather. She had a bath a couple days ago.
> No fleas, no recent flea/tick meds applied.


Horse flies?


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> maybe from the bath?
> 
> Did you take the collar off for the bath, and dry her out really good, use new shampoo or something else maybe?
> 
> just tossing stuff out, no clue really...


Collar was off for the bath, went back on prob an hour after. The bath was at a "dog wash" that we have been to before. My thought was I didn't rinse her off completely but I'm pretty anal about that and spent an extra $2.00 rinsing. I did read that hot spots sometimes occur after a bath when they haven't been dried off completely. I figure with the heat she was dry, but maybe that's where the term "hot spots" comes from.
She is not scratching at it either that I have noticed.


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a pic


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I would put her on flea control anyway. You don't ever really know when you have any unless you're seeing them or symptoms. They usually go unnoticed. If she's been anywhere outside your house (even if it's just your backyard), she's probably got at least a couple.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Could be a hot spot but things like a shampoo reaction could also look the same. Being as it is under her collar maybe that area stayed more moist. Dogs with an undercoat can take a really long time to airdry to skin level. I would blast her really good with an HV dryer if they have them at the dogwash. The leather collar might have harboured some bacteria that proliferated on damp skin.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you used a topical flea/tick preventative or a flea/tick collar. I read some dogs have had skin lesions/rashes because of them.


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Katie Finlay said:


> I would put her on flea control anyway. You don't ever really know when you have any unless you're seeing them or symptoms. They usually go unnoticed. If she's been anywhere outside your house (even if it's just your backyard), she's probably got at least a couple.


She gets monthly flea control (actually due for application tomorrow), just hadn't had it prior to this occurring. And those lil nasties are good at hiding. I spray my yard on the same day I apply to my dogs. I try to keep them at bay but it is tuff.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Havens said:


> Last night Dexi seemed really uncomfortable when I scratched/rubbed her neck. I noticed a couple "bumps" on her neck under her collar that when I touched them she winced in pain. I removed her collar and after a closer look noticed the bumps were bleeding or seeping. I shaved the area which turned out to be about 3x5" and there were several bleeding bumps. I washed the area and put some antibiotic ointment on it and started her on cephalaxin which I had from a similar bump on her leg a while back. This morning it looked much better. I left her home in the A/C for 4-5 hours and when I came home the patch I shaved looked good. I was rubbing her on the opposite side of her neck and she yelped and pulled away. Checked there and found a couple bumps that were seeping as well. I tried every vet in town and some out of town but they are all closed for the weekend. She is full of energy like always but I'm definitely concerned. Does anyone have any ideas what this is??
> *Def going to the vet 1st thing Monday morning.*


Is it possible to keep the collar (all collars) off until then? (Fenced yard and tattoo or chip, etc.?)


eta
About the oral antibiotic ..... you know not to give just a partial protocol, right? You'll tell the vet that you started the dog on cephalaxin so you can avoid a partial regimen? I'm mentioning this because it would be an unusual situation to have leftover oral antibiotics; that is, unless there was a change from one antibiotic to another when the dog had them before, there shouldn't in normal circumstances have been leftovers.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

looks like a hot spot.


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is it possible to keep the collar (all collars) off until then? (Fenced yard and tattoo or chip, etc.?)
> 
> 
> eta
> About the oral antibiotic ..... you know not to give just a partial protocol, right? You'll tell the vet that you started the dog on cephalaxin so you can avoid a partial regimen? I'm mentioning this because it would be an unusual situation to have leftover oral antibiotics; that is, unless there was a change from one antibiotic to another when the dog had them before, there shouldn't in normal circumstances have been leftovers.


All collars are off for now.
I have no idea why I had meds left over. I'll let Doc know Monday morn so we can finish her out.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you have another dog or cat that plays with this one? Could these be minor bite wounds?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

doesn't look like hot spots as i have known them.
seeping means just blood or some pus also ? no smell ?

if this is the only spot on her body it may mean it's related to the collar.
when was the last time you thoroughly cleaned it and how ? but need to check entire body very well too ... as in mast cells gone unnoticed that finally broke open due to collar friction ? etc 

you haven't gone in to detail about Ecollar use, but i wouldn't rule that out yet either. where does the brick(s) ride, how tight, does the brick shift, how much use, etc

air drying is not very efficient especially if weather isn't dry and windy, etc.
i use a hi-power grooming blower and always recommend them over puny little hand held hair dryers. costly but great investment; imo nothing is effective for keeping a dog dry and clean; including brushing
..especially when you need to dry a dog faster than mother nature does it

of course it could be parasite related, and if under collar, there are surely more around

and good to get to it early and keep it CLEAN and dry
hopefully the dog will not scratch em and leave it alone. collars are a pita :-(

vet will surely be able to test further and tell you more
good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

rick smith said:


> doesn't look like hot spots as i have known them.
> seeping means just blood or some pus also ?......
> ......you haven't gone in to detail about Ecollar use, but i wouldn't rule that out yet either. where does the brick(s) ride, how tight, does the brick shift, how much use, etc


The seeping has been more of a water/blood combo. Nothing thick. 
The Ecollar has not been on for probably a week prior to the bumps. However the rash was/is on the lower side of the neck and the Ecollar is high. I thought about this at first but figured the time period would rule it out but I really don't know.
Update::::
Today Dexi is showing no sensitivity at or near the bumps or anywhere where she was having issues yesterday. I have checked her over from nose to tail and few spots I have found are dry. Im sweeping up more hair then usual where she stays in the back of the house but Im not noticing any hair loss on her other than where I shaved her. We will see the vet tomorrow morning. Thank you everyone for your input. I'll update again tomorrow after the vet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Havens said:


> .... Today Dexi is showing no sensitivity at or near the bumps or anywhere where she was having issues yesterday. I have checked her over from nose to tail and few spots I have found are dry. Im sweeping up more hair then usual where she stays in the back of the house but Im not noticing any hair loss on her other than where I shaved her. We will see the vet tomorrow morning. Thank you everyone for your input. I'll update again tomorrow after the vet.


So strange! I'll be very interested in hearing what you find out. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the "other" dry spots ... do you mean "bumps" that are dry ?
could also be mast cells if they are dry bumps ... they can stay hard and not grow or erupt if they are left alone and some dogs will not be bothered by them and leave them alone ... usually benign but if there are a "few" in random places, make sure the vet is dermatological (sp?) savvy or board certified diplomate level, and yes they will probably charge more :-(

keep us informed
Tx


----------



## Jason Havens (Feb 6, 2011)

rick smith said:


> the "other" dry spots ... do you mean "bumps" that are dry ?
> could also be mast cells if they are dry bumps ... they can stay hard and not grow or erupt if they are left alone and some dogs will not be bothered by them and leave them alone ... usually benign but if there are a "few" in random places, make sure the vet is dermatological (sp?) savvy or board certified diplomate level, and yes they will probably charge more :-(
> 
> keep us informed
> Tx


They are small bumps (3-4) that look like zits, appeared to have been wet and they dried up. 
Seen Doc this morning he checked her out and said it was a hot spot. He asked if she had been wet with her collar on. Said most likely from the bath and collar. Continuing with the cephalaxin for another 5 days. Thank you everyone for the advice and well wishes for my girl. The only sign she has had any probs is the patch of exposed skin on her neck now from the shave. She is back to her old self for sure. Thanks
Hey Rick, as far as cost goes, Dexi's vet is awesome, no charge for office visits, check ups, blood work etc. All I pay for is flea/heart worm meds. He did say that if something major occurred he would take it easy on me but couldn't comp everything, which I understand 100%. When I went to him in the beginning I asked if he could help me out with some sort of price break because even though our city was benefitting from her service they paid $0 for her. She was purchased by me and is cared for financially 100% by me except for some donations from a few businesses. So far in our 1 1/2 years together she has seized more cash and property than what I paid for her. Of course the city benefits from that. (not complaining, just saying).


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I would take an allergie into consideration....
Which could be to everything.... maybe just a pollen or something in the food? 
I don't know how yours started, but it almost looks like a growing pimple, that just opens up to Lymbic fluid (?) and a bit of blood. Then dried up and healed up. 
Would give maybe some fish or grill oil or maybe brewrs yeast to help the skin.... would keep an eye on it could be something related to the season and I don't mean the hot weather....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I would throw out the collar she had on and go with either a rolled leather collar or even a choke chain rigged so it's non-active (ie hook the rings together so the collar is "dead").

I bought one of my dogs a new collar a number of years ago that was "fancy", leather with some silver work. She wore it full time for a few weeks and then one day I noticed she was scratching. Went to check her and her neck was wet and seepy. No bumps like yours, but irritated, weepy skin. It was a reaction to the collar, not sure if it got wet and didn't dry, or it was rubbing or what. Treated her similar to what you are doing and that resolved the issue, I still put that collar on her once in awhile for photos or whatever, but it doesn't stay on for more than an hour or so and then it comes off again, no reaction that way.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

how is the control on the dog ?
u might wanna use a harness and wait til the neck is 150% back to normal

i use lots of different types of collars for diff times/stuff i'm doing, but i'm kinda weird in that i try and always take off collars whenever they are not necessary, and i'm also anal about cleaning em often
i like leather but hard to keep em up to snuff (labor intensive), and started having good success w/ biothane

also am a huge fan of my blower, and necks (as well as belly/under tail, etc) get lots of blowing attention after being wet. i'm sure that blower has sent a few fleas flying b4 they had a chance to settle in. with the kind of monsoons we are having my dogs couldn't live in peace without it... imo towels just don't get a dog DRY :-(

the HS fur savers have been handy...use stainless as well as the curogan (sp?) type
...but overall i'm def not a 24/7 one collar type of guy


----------

